# idle just a tad bit too high (need quick adjustment)



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

I seem to be idling at 900rpms and I heard the stock idle point is 700rpms. Is there a way I can just lower the idle a little?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

In case you don't know how to adjust the idle, here's how it's done:

Warm up the engine first. Shut off the engine and disconnect the throttle sensor harness connector. It's located on the passenger's side of the engine at the top in front of the intake manifold; easy to see. Start the engine and let it idle in neutral. The idle speed should be 650 RPM. If not adjust the idle speed screw located on the IAA unit. The IAA is next to the air regulator. You may need a flash light to find it because it's not easy to see. After you've set the idle speed to 650, shut off the engine and reconnect the throttle sensor harness connector. Start the engine and now the idle speed should be around 700 RPM in neutral.

Another thing to check for is an air intake leak somewhere along the intake plenum between the MAF and the Throttle Valve. Check all the nuts for tightness that fasten the intake system to the engine. 

Also there's a set screw on the throttle body that opens or closes the throttle plate; that'll change the idle speed. To adjust it, first loosen the locknut.


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

I been trying to find IAA unit for awhile, I just cant seem to find it even with picture guides. Is it accessible without having to remove anything?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The IAA is located on the passenger's side of the motor, below the intake manifold at the rear; it's close to the firewall. You don't have to remove anything to access the idle adjusting screw.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Would 700-800 rpm be a good range for warm idle?


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

rogoman said:


> The IAA is located on the passenger's side of the motor, below the intake manifold at the rear; it's close to the firewall. You don't have to remove anything to access the idle adjusting screw.


I think the manifold and wires are getting in the way or something


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hazmatt said:


> Would 700-800 rpm be a good range for warm idle?


Yes, it would be OK.


----------

